# Disney Release DuckTales and TeleSpin HINDI Dubbed TV series Dvds.



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

Disney release Ducktales and Telespin HINDI Dubbed Dvds. 


Disney India used to get some brilliant dubbing for their shows back in the early 90s, with voice talents like Chetan Shasital, Javed Jaffery, Rakshanda Khan etc. Disney Characters sounded as if they were created in Hindi. Growing up in late 80s and 90s we all have missed these superb animation series like Duck Tales and Talespin for many years, and have always been hunting for them.

Its great to have them back, in the same format... You can't stop humming Zindagi Toofani Hai... while watching these shows... Total fun family time guaranteed... or if you love being a loner who wants to get immersed in nostalgia... This one is for you... Even if you haven't heard of Duck Tales (What a Shame!) this is one brilliant watch with three episodes packed in one DVD - One Star each for viewing pleasure, great dubbing, low cost, great packaging and some simply superb stories.

Hindi dubbed dvds available on Online Dvd Store.

Duck Tales Pack - Vol 1 To 10 (HINDI DUBBED)
*www.flipkart.com/duck-tales-pack-1...XjHkwuXA--&icmpid=reco_pp_personal_av_media_1

TaleSpin Pack - Vol 1 To 10 (HINDI DUBBED)
*www.flipkart.com/talespin-pack-1-1...nw--&ref=4ae72d4f-e4ef-4155-b03a-46748af46045


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2012)

Also available in Flipkart. Rs.150 each.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 24, 2012)

Cant we buy and download online?


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

I AM BUYING.

THANK YOU SO MUCH ROCKSTAR11.


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

Me too, once I settle down at my new place.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 24, 2012)

YES!!!!!! Gonna buy it!!!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Ordered VOL 1,2 & 3.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

ico said:


> I AM BUYING.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH ROCKSTAR11.



welcome ico 



Sujeet said:


> Ordered VOL 1,2 & 3.



Flipkart se?


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

Madam Mahalingam


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

Great, will order soon.

*Update* ordered Duck Tales vol 1 to 4.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Great, will order soon.
> 
> *Update* ordered Duck Tales vol 1 to 4.



great. enjoy


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqqa3h9I251qg594o.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahh memories come alive uncle donald....


----------



## icebags (Apr 24, 2012)

are these dual audio versions ? i.e. hindi + english ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

icebags said:


> are these dual audio versions ? i.e. hindi + english ?



i think only Hindi audio.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome news bro.. Getting these DVDs ASAP!!


----------



## icebags (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i think only Hindi audio.



just read the flipkart reviews... they are saying the video quality is not good enough.


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 24, 2012)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Youuuuuu ! This is next best thing to food


----------



## hellknight (Apr 24, 2012)

Update :- Ordered Vol 1 & 2..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

icebags said:


> just read the flipkart reviews... they are saying the video quality is not good enough.



asli maza to Audio (Hindi Dubbed) mein hai


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

Video quality? Who cares? As long as I can figure out what's going on screen, it's OK for me.


----------



## icebags (Apr 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Video quality? Who cares? As long as I can figure out what's going on screen, it's OK for me.



 wow. well, these stuff brings back memories for me too, but i wish they had been better quality controlled.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

icebags said:


> wow. well, these stuff brings back memories for me too,



Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji...


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2012)

*renecuartero.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/shut-up-and-take-my-money1.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2012)

Madam Mahalingam


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2012)

Rebecca Cunningham.


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji...


haan ji, dil toh chahta hai ji.


----------



## spacescreamer (Apr 25, 2012)

I didnt knew that the news hasnt spread here. 
Have been enjoying the re runs via these dvds since december. Unfortunately the disc do not play on PS3 and the Vid quality aint good as u wd want in today's times, these are not re-mastered and its grainy in some places. So i believe that torrent/pirating these wont be a good idea. Besides, these warrant a view via best source possible.


Flipkart will deliver within 2-3 days ON THE DOT. Tracking is fantastic!
Disney takes about 7-10 days and dont even update the tracking page. Packing is poor.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

papa bear, baloooo, sherkhan, wow thos were great days......

will order all of them... thanks for sharing


----------



## amjath (Apr 25, 2012)

Duck Tales one of my favourite. And on Hindi it is awesome


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2012)

amjath said:


> Duck Tales one of my favourite. And on Hindi it is awesome



yep  Hindi dubbing rocks 

so anyone got DuckTales/ TaleSpin Hindi Dubbed Dvd?


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 26, 2012)

I have complete TV series of (They are not in Hindi though) :-

Duck Tales
Donald Duck
Tales Spin
Gummy Bears
X men
Gargoyles
Thunder Cats
Justice League
Few More Forgetting the names


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Tv series i have- 

Aladdin (all episodes)
Lady Mermaid
Lorel'n Hardy
Tarzan
Tintin (all episodes)
He-man
Duck tales v 1-4
Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> I have complete TV series of (They are not in Hindi though) :-
> 
> Duck Tales
> Donald Duck
> ...



Hindi dubbing ka kuch aur hi maza hai...  i wish Gummy Bears bhi Hindi dubbed mein mil jaaye...

oh my god. Ducktales Hindi dubbed dvd Out of Stock on Flipkart.


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2012)

^i got it yesterday.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^i got it yesterday.



congrats


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2012)

I will buy it for my niece Sania; previously got Tom & Jerry for her 
Its out of stock on flipkart


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2012)

Flipkart support "ITZ CASH Card" paymant option? 
or can i buy e-Gift Voucher using ITZ CASH Card ?


----------



## Renny (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone remember Heidi - Girl of the alps?

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/3a/Heidi_DVD_1.jpg/230px-Heidi_DVD_1.jpg

The english dub was released only by Cartoon Network India and CN US, the english dub has not been released on DVDs or any other media and is not available anywhere, 

Would CN India be able to give us the dubbed version if we requested for it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Anyone remember Heidi - Girl of the alps?
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/3a/Heidi_DVD_1.jpg/230px-Heidi_DVD_1.jpg
> 
> ...



oh yeah.... i remember this cartoon...

i think if we can request HINDI dubbed. CN india also give. 

jaise Disney ne public request pe hindi dubbed release kiya..


----------



## spacescreamer (Apr 29, 2012)

anybody willing to get information on which volumes have got complete stories.. get in touch with me. Or ask here.
 i have the full list break up.. volume wise.

The discs on fk do not have complete stories. i mean if a story has 2 or more parts, they mostly have the parts on diff discs.


* And guys.. *pls do not quote the full post while replying*. Esp if u r replying immediately afterwards.
It makes the whole page more cumbersome to traverse.


----------



## spacescreamer (May 2, 2012)

Nvm...


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Anyone remember Heidi - Girl of the alps?



You can't even imagine how much did I like Heidi. I saw it's hindi dubbed version on CN almost a decade ago. I also had watched the reruns which they did like two times. Remembering it now give me ghoosebumps.

TBH, I don't remember if I saw it in Hindi or English. Since I once tried to write the story of this cartoon in a notebook myself, in Hindi. Only to find out later, that Heidi was already based on a book by Johanna Spyri! 

The series had about 50 episodes and it was an awesome story built into the alps. Story had 3 parts. And each of them was EPIC. Her friendship with Clara and Peter and with that dog, was spell bounding.

I would KILL to get the DVD for Heidi!


----------



## bowmanjudd (May 2, 2012)

oh wow..I just love the uncle ducktails and his money.I remember the gold Coins.My god that was amazing..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2012)

bowmanjudd said:


> oh wow..I just love the uncle ducktails and his money.I remember the gold Coins.My god that was amazing..



yep GOLD COIN


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 5, 2012)

Is the normal (read: english) version available as well ?


----------



## spacescreamer (May 5, 2012)

^Yes. They have reduced the pricing it seems.


Anybody willing to trade ..? need vol 21 of Talespin


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You can't even imagine how much did I like Heidi. I saw it's hindi dubbed version on CN almost a decade ago. I also had watched the reruns which they did like two times. Remembering it now give me ghoosebumps.
> 
> TBH, I don't remember if I saw it in Hindi or English. Since I once tried to write the story of this cartoon in a notebook myself, in Hindi. Only to find out later, that Heidi was already based on a book by Johanna Spyri!
> 
> ...


That cheese and bread


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> That cheese and bread



Yummy!! Don't even ask!! 

And guess what, I got success to find the movie version of Heidi, which was edited out from the 52 episodes from the series!
Here: The Story of Heidi (1979 English Dub) - YouTube


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

Any luck finding ep's on youtube ?


----------



## Vyom (May 5, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Any luck finding ep's on youtube ?



No :'( Not even one.
It would be hard to find episodes of the series. But I will try. If everything else fails.. I may have to request the channel. Maybe they can provide.


----------



## Akshay (May 6, 2012)

Any idea on serials like Himgiri ka Veer, Zu Mountain Saga and other kung fu related dubbed serials? Been trying to find them since a long time but havent come across them anywhere...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 6, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is the normal (read: english) version available as well ?



yep available.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 8, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Any idea on serials like Himgiri ka Veer, Zu Mountain Saga and other kung fu related dubbed serials? Been trying to find them since a long time but havent come across them anywhere...



Zu Mountain Saga
Blood Stained Intrigue
Brothers Under The Skin
Legend Of The Condor Heroes
Land Of The Condors
Other Side Of The Horizon
Hunters Prey

so many fans are searching for hindi dubbed serials..


----------



## spacescreamer (May 9, 2012)

Talespin vol 21's details/exchange possibility anyone ...?


----------



## Akshay (May 10, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Zu Mountain Saga
> Blood Stained Intrigue
> Brothers Under The Skin
> Legend Of The Condor Heroes
> ...



Saw lots of forum but no one seems to have them. YouTube has a few clips but not worth watching without translation.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Saw lots of forum but no one seems to have them. YouTube has a few clips but not worth watching without translation.



yeah


----------



## Theodre (May 11, 2012)

I wish Hanna-barbera could release "The Mask" which is due to 2013 release the DVD's here too  I think they wont 

There are so many H-B cartoons too that reminds me of my childhood


----------



## suresh123 (May 15, 2012)

I also love duck tales very much.In my childhood days I used to watch it daily.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 15, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I wish Hanna-barbera could release "The Mask" which is due to 2013 release the DVD's here too  I think they wont
> 
> There are so many H-B cartoons too that reminds me of my childhood



i also need "The Mask" hindi dubbed version.


----------



## mrintech (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]muUhLyBsbBs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]oiOdY4v3Uqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 26, 2012)

mrintech said:


> [YOUTUBE]muUhLyBsbBs[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]oiOdY4v3Uqg[/YOUTUBE]



awasome


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 26, 2012)

Fking Sweet..I was searching for a hindi-dubbed version for a looong time...Uncle Scrooge's voice in Hindi is far better than his original


----------



## spacescreamer (May 26, 2012)

nvm..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 26, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> Fking Sweet..I was searching for a hindi-dubbed version for a looong time...Uncle Scrooge's voice in Hindi is far better than his original



yeah man. Scrooges voice in Hindi is awasome.
go and buy Ducktales HINDI dubbed dvds. 
enjoy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 8, 2012)

spacescreamer said:


> nvm..



 ??


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I wish Hanna-barbera could release "The Mask" which is due to 2013 release the DVD's here too  I think they wont



"The Mask" - You mean this?


Spoiler






I don't think this is related to "Stanley Ipkiss"'s Mask!!



Rockstar11 said:


> ??



*N*e*v*er*m*ind 

I spent my childhood watching Disney Hour, Duck Tales & Talespin, though i din't know Hindi. 
Voices of "Huey, Dewey and Louie" - simply awesome.

I often wondered, how one can swim in a pile of "Gold Coins"


----------



## nickreynold (Nov 10, 2012)

My all time Favourites when there was no cable. I waited for this show only on DD national.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> "The Mask" - You mean this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

i hope disney release more cartoons in hindi dubbed


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2012)

English to Hindi Dubbed movies are always terrible.


----------



## noob (Nov 23, 2012)

ico said:


> I AM BUYING.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH ROCKSTAR11.



Let me know if it is 720p or 1080p


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> English to Hindi Dubbed movies are always terrible.



may be.
but English to Hindi Dubbed Cartoons are always Awesome 

like. Ducktales. Talespin. Mask . Swat Kates. etc


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2013)

tomorrow i am going to buy  Ducktales Hindi dubbed Dvds.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 9, 2013)

from where? is it avlbe available at any online shop?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> from where? is it avlbe at any online shop?



i will buy from local shop.

also ducktales available on online shopping site.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 9, 2013)

I remember a thread which told that the ducktales hindi dubbed DVD's are available through the Flipkart.com???? SO what is this all about?? I think it was available a long time ago!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to see duck tales every thursday 5:00pm on dd metro. But then the channel disappeared.


----------



## arescool (Feb 11, 2013)

I have around 30 episodes of Duck Tales ( hindi ) as well as Tales Spin


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 18, 2013)

finally i got ducktales hindi dubbed dvds...  yahoo..


----------



## spacescreamer (Jun 22, 2013)

Rockstar11 said:


> finally i got ducktales hindi dubbed dvds...  yahoo..



Its been ages since we saw the last batch of dt/ts toons.even the online sites are out of stock with the released discs. Planning to bombard the disney India with email.  How many of you willing to join..?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 30, 2013)

Duck Tales Pack - Vol 1 To 10 By Jymn Magon,Buy movies from Nbcindia.com
Ducktales in Hindi All Episodes in Kolkata New Music - Movies on Kolkata Quikr Classifieds
CD's and DVD's of different TV serial in Barabazar Market, Kolkata Other Entertainment on Kolkata Quikr Classifieds


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Duck Tales Pack - Vol 1 To 10 By Jymn Magon,Buy movies from Nbcindia.com
> Ducktales in Hindi All Episodes in Kolkata New Music - Movies on Kolkata Quikr Classifieds
> CD's and DVD's of different TV serial in Barabazar Market, Kolkata Other Entertainment on Kolkata Quikr Classifieds



thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2014)

I also have got them dvds from a friend, now watching



Rockstar11 said:


> may be.
> *but English to Hindi Dubbed Cartoons are always Awesome
> *
> like. Ducktales. Talespin. Mask . Swat Kates. etc



Not always, Dragon ball Z is a good example (Not cartoon though but stilll counts)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Why hindi only why not Telugu? Noooo


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoa !!! Thanks a lot for Necro'ing this thread bavusani !! Now, i'll too order the Dvd's as soon as i save up for these. 

loved these shows. these were aired on star plus in the 90's


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 10, 2014)

those 90s days are again back.......feeling great....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 30, 2014)

i got the Ducktales, i need Heidi, Talespin and Gummy bear in hindi, will send emailt to disney and cartoon network now..

and also found this good cartoon from Russia, Masha and the Bear, my daughter loves this

View attachment 13428

View attachment 13429


----------



## sksundram (Jan 30, 2014)

My bhanja used to watch cartoons and he made me remember all his favourite cartoon characters like doraemon, ninja hattori, chhota bheem, shin chan and god knows there's lot more.. he he

Btw has disney released aladin in hindi?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2017)

sksundram said:


> My bhanja used to watch cartoons and he made me remember all his favourite cartoon characters like doraemon, ninja hattori, chhota bheem, shin chan and god knows there's lot more.. he he
> 
> Btw has disney released aladin in hindi?



no hindi dubbed release for aladin.

- - - Updated - - -

sorry for the bump... but i lost my hindi dubbed dvds. 

and online site also showing out of stock  

i badly need all ducktales and talespin hindi dubbed episodes...


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2017)

Rockstar11 said:


> no hindi dubbed release for aladin.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



check PM.


----------



## billubakra (Jan 31, 2017)

Rockstar11 said:


> no hindi dubbed release for aladin.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





ico said:


> check PM.



I need them too brothers. Kindly help.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2017)

Duck tales reboot coming guys!

'Ducktales' TV series reboot gets first traile


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Duck tales reboot coming guys!
> 
> 'Ducktales' TV series reboot gets first traile



Hmmm but I think old one is better


----------



## sam24b (Mar 18, 2017)

Little off topic but has anyone seen the old Hanna Barbara Cartoons on DVD/Bluray ? Jetsons, Flintstones and the like ? There was just 1 season on Amazon that too out of stock.

Anyone using streaming services, can you confiem if these animated series are available in English and in what formats ?

Typed with fat fingers on a sleek S7 Edge.


----------



## Adityap169 (Oct 12, 2018)

ico said:


> check PM.


Can you please send me too?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2019)

Any online sites selling
*DuckTales and TeleSpin HINDI Dubbed TV series Dvds.  Please reply *


----------

